# new holland tt60



## vaughn150 (Mar 21, 2008)

anyone else having problems with their tt60, i just bought one and at 16 hours the trans and clutch went out. got it back and now the three point hitch will not work. it also seems to be low on power, my old ford 4000 has way more hp, not happy at all with the new tractor.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum vaughn150! Sorry to hear you are not having a good experience with your New Holland tractor. The best advice I can give you at this point would be to carefully document in detail the problems and issues you are having in writing. Nothing fancy, just make a detailed written list of problems and issues you want fixed and give it to your dealer. Give him every chance to fix things and make it right. Work with him and hopfully you both will be able to turn this tractor around that has gotten off to such a bad start.


----------

